# alligator point beach?



## Awhite08

Not sure if i am posting this in the right section, but I am going to alligator point beach for a week and was wondering if anyone has ever fished their. If so, what are some good tactics to catch some fish there?


----------



## weedline

do u mean alligator point over near panacea in the big bend if so i can give u some info on inshore fishing that area just making sure thats where u are going there are a few alligator points


----------



## Awhite08

yes thats where im talking about


----------



## Worn Out

*Lots of...*

tarpon off the beach there. A place called mud cove near the where the main road runs along the beach...Good grouper aro 3-5 miles outif you can get a ride ....


----------



## weedline

yes mud cove is the area off the koa betwen there and the west end it is a good tarpon spot but to fish it hard for tarpon u really need a boat as most fish are a quarter mile to a mile offshore as far as inshore or beach fishing that same area will produce trout reds spanish whiting and the ocasional pompano along with sharks of all sizes giant stingrays gars both longnose and alligator and the ocasional jack creval or tarpon if u soak a large live or dead bait 
to me the most fun place to fish there is bald point its off to the east as u go down the main road to aligator point of 98 right before u hit the beach u take a left go to the road ends into a small state park u come out to an area in the mouth of ochlokne bay full of oyster bars i have caught almost everything there from trout to cobia even have hooked tarpon there sevral times this area is unique u can walk almost a mile at low tide going oyster bar to bar, the third place u might try is aligator harbor its most easily accessed down past the koa at the marina on the bay side and funny this is a completly different bay from that one at the east side water clearity is good and its full of fish more sight fishing avalable there so hope this helps good luck if u need techniques let me know but if it works here it works better there in that dirty water


----------



## Awhite08

Thanks for all the help. Sounds like im in for some fun


----------



## Awhite08

Just found out that we are actually going to carabelle florida instead of alligator point. any tips for here?


----------



## weedline

sorry i cant help u much there a boat would be helpful as there is not much public access in that area but when i fished that area i lived in tallahassee and didnt have a boat therefore didnt learn much about carabel i would fish st marks way east to aligator pt just about 25 miles east of there then i fished st george island its about 15 miles west there is decent surf fishing there but access to the better areas are limited without a boat great bay fishing there also but u need a boat i can share a few bay spots on the island that are accessable without a boat as i dont fish them these days but i wont tell the world pm me if u head twords st george i will send u in the right direction


----------



## SHunter

Good flats fishing. It is difficult to rent a boat in the area. If I were going to Carrabelle, I would pull a skiff over.


----------

